# Double Action Failure



## Walker44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ok picked this old Taurus model 85 in a trade   Piece works fine in single action  but the double feature does not work
When in single action with each cock the cylinder advances but not in double
I figure it has to be a cheap fix ect proberly a spring so such any ideas


----------



## jmoser (Apr 27, 2017)

Based on my knowledge of S&W revolvers:

The 'hand' is likely slipping off of the lugs at rear of cylinder.

Endshake can cause this - see how much play there is pushing the entire cylinder back and forth when closed [ready to fire position.]

Too much endshake lets the cylinder slide forward and the hand falls off the lugs.

Or the hand tension spring could be weak / too much crud etc.
Remove the trigger / hand assembly and check all this out; give a good cleaning at same time.

Are Taurus revolvers clones of S&W or Rugers?  Have to remove the sideplate if a S&W copy; easier on a Ruger.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 27, 2017)

jmoser said:


> Are Taurus revolvers clones of S&W or Rugers?  Have to remove the sideplate if a S&W copy; easier on a Ruger.



They are J-frame clones with minor variations on certain internal parts.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 27, 2017)

Walker44 said:


> Ok picked this old Taurus model 85 in a trade   Piece works fine in single action  but the double feature does not work
> When in single action with each cock the cylinder advances but not in double
> I figure it has to be a cheap fix ect proberly a spring so such any ideas



Does the hammer draw back and fall for the double action pull but the cylinder does not rotate(or only partially rotates)?  Or, does the cylinder not move binding up the whole gun and stopping the trigger and hammer?

I had the latter issue with a Taurus 605.  The cylinder stop (little button on the frame above the trigger that sits in a notch on the cylinder to lock it in place during firing) was not fully retracting into the frame during the early stage of the trigger pull.  The cylinder would try to rotate, but the cylinder stop would catch the cylinder and bind up the whole gun.  It went back to Taurus a few times, but they never fixed it.  I finally got it to be reliable by adding a supplemental cylinder stop spring.


----------



## Walker44 (Apr 28, 2017)

THANKS for the information  ,   It shoots well in single action so I guess it will remain that way  and I will just use my J frame smith when I seek to carry it    Thanks again


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 29, 2017)

You should probably have this fixed. I just sent a Taurus revolver back for factory repair where the cylinder stop was not locking correctly and the revolver fired out of battery. Lucky for the shooter the frame didn't fail (he might have been seriously injured), but only part of the bullet went down the barrel and the rest came out the side.

It is one thing for you to understand the risks and the dangerous idiosyncrasies of a particular firearm, but we don't live forever and most of our guns will be passed on to the next generation that may not know the safety concerns.


----------

